# se me ponchó la goma em português?



## tiago16

Em espanhol fala-se "Se me ponchó la goma/llanta".  Como diz-se em português?  O pneu esteve furado?????


----------



## Marcio Afonso

O pneu furou.


----------



## Brabol

tiago16 said:


> Em espanhol fala-se "Se me ponchó la goma/llanta". Como diz-se em português? O pneu esteve furado?????


Y yo diría ... se me *pinchó* la llanta. Si fuera en Colombia: la llanta se me *espichó*...


----------



## tiago16

Obrigado Marcio e Brabol.  Brabol, acho que fala-se "se me ponchó la llanta" na Cuba e no México.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

tiago16 said:


> Obrigado Marcio e Brabol.  Brabol, acho que fala-se "se me ponchó la llanta" na Cuba e no México.


Que tal: se explotó la llanta ?


----------



## olivinha

Aqui vai um discussão do fórum Espanhol sobre ponchar.
 
O


----------



## nusa

Buenas:
En España se diría, "se me pinchó el neumatico".
Me acabo de enterar de que en America llamais " llanta " al neumatico. Aquí llanta:  es la pieza matálica central de una rueda, sobre la que se monta el neumático.

Como dice el refrán: " No te acostarás sin saber una cosa más ".
Obrigada.


----------



## Brabol

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Que tal: se explotó la llanta ?


 
Se o pneu explodiu, então seria o caso. Se furou, não.


----------



## Gil Rodriguez

nusa said:


> Buenas:
> En España se diría, "se me pinchó el neumatico".
> Me acabo de enterar de que en America llamais " llanta " al neumatico. Aquí llanta: es la pieza matálica central de una rueda, sobre la que se monta el neumático.
> 
> Como dice el refrán: " No te acostarás sin saber una cosa más ".
> Obrigada.


 
Mais acho que em Portugeis "llanta e" alimento nao? mais sim voce e paranaense pode ser outra coisa nao???  

En Mexico pinchar es picar un objeto con otro objeto punzante y ponchar es mas especifico: Ocurre cuando al pinchar algo, este algo se desinfla. ponchar entonces tiene la implicacion de que el objeto ponchado estuvo antes inflado. Ponchar una llanta o neumatico ponchar una pelota ponchar un globo. (Un neumatico ponchado podria ser reparado. Uno explotado no tiene reparacion.)

 Interesante lo de llanta.... al menos en la region donde vivo estamos muy influenciados por los vecinos norteños y utilizamos un anglicismo llamamos a la llanta "rin" porla expresion inglesa "rim" ( que verguenza!) jajajaja


----------



## olivinha

Gil Rodriguez said:


> Mais acho que em Portugeis "*llanta* e" alimento nao? mais sim voce e paranaense pode ser outra coisa nao???


 
Acho que vc quis dizer janta (cena).
O


----------



## nusa

Buenas..
Yo también creo que has confundido el sonido de la palabra "llanta" con " jantar" que como dice Olivinha es cenar.

Nosotros también utilizamos "pinchar" para otras acciones como:
1 Herir con una espina o alfiler.
2 Poner inyecciones.
3 Manipular una linea telefónica para espiar conversaciones.
4 Poner discos en un equipo de sonido.
5 En el trabajo, fracasar en algún proyecto.
6 Inyectarse droga.

Ah! Por cierto, soy española, ¿Que otro significado puede tener en Paraná?

Cumprimentos.


----------



## César Lasso

Hola!

Como Nusa, yo también soy de Madrid, aunque vivo en Oporto. Y también me he quedado intrigado con es sentido de "janta" en Paraná.

Saludos,
César


----------



## Cosmic

nusa said:


> Buenas..
> Yo también creo que has confundido el sonido de la palabra "llanta" con " jantar" que como dice Olivinha es cenar.
> 
> Nosotros también utilizamos "pinchar" para otras acciones como:
> 1 Herir con una espina o alfiler.
> 2 Poner inyecciones.
> 3 Manipular una linea telefónica para espiar conversaciones.
> 4 Poner discos en un equipo de sonido.
> 5 En el trabajo, fracasar en algún proyecto.
> 6 Inyectarse droga.
> 
> Ah! Por cierto, soy española, ¿Que otro significado puede tener en Paraná?
> 
> Cumprimentos.



En Argentina tiene los mismos significados , al menos los 5 primeros (sobre el 6 no puedo hablar porque desconozco la jerga del ambiente). Pero también agregamos uno : 
7 Tener relaciones sexuales


----------



## Gil Rodriguez

Cosmic said:


> En Argentina tiene los mismos significados , al menos los 5 primeros (sobre el 6 no puedo hablar porque desconozco la jerga del ambiente). Pero también agregamos uno :
> 7 Tener relaciones sexuales


 

ese ultimo es al que me referia hehehe


----------



## nusa

Tomaré nota, por si acaso voy por allá.
Aunque no me ha quedado claro si manteer relacciones sexuales es "jantar" o "pinchar"
Saludos.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

nusa said:


> Tomaré nota, por si acaso voy por allá.
> Aunque no me ha quedado claro si manteer relacciones sexuales es "jantar" o "pinchar"
> Saludos.


"Jantar" en portugués significa "cenar" en español.
"Pinchar" en español significa "furar" en portugués. No creo que exista "pinchar" en portugués.


----------



## Cosmic

Pinchar es el verbo que tiene ese significado en Argentina (y por lo que veo también en otros lugares). Aquí es de uso muy frecuente .


----------



## Gil Rodriguez

Cosmic said:


> Pinchar es el verbo que tiene ese significado en Argentina (y por lo que veo también en otros lugares). Aquí es de uso muy frecuente .


 
Cual significado???


----------



## Gil Rodriguez

nusa said:


> Tomaré nota, por si acaso voy por allá.
> Aunque no me ha quedado claro si manteer relacciones sexuales es "jantar" o "pinchar"
> Saludos.


 
Hola Nusa! Me referia a: Jantar


----------



## Vin Raven

Ricardo Tavares said:


> "Jantar" en portugués significa "cenar" en español.



Mas "junta" em portugués significa "árbol" en español, y "juntar" em portugués significa "unir" y "copular" en español.

Axle, join and copulate in english.



			
				Ricardo Tavares said:
			
		

> "Pinchar" en español significa "furar" en portugués. No creo que exista "pinchar" en portugués.



"Pinchar" em portuguéses significa "lanzar abajo", "saltar" y "empujar" en español. 

To "knock down", "to jump" and "to push" in english.


----------



## jazyk

> "Pinchar" em portuguéses significa "pellizcar", "saltar" y "empujar" en español.


Nunca vi pinchar em português significando pellizcar, nem eu nem meu dicionário. Poderia dar-nos um exemplo e incluir a fonte, por favor?


----------



## Vin Raven

jazyk said:


> Nunca vi pinchar em português significando pellizcar, nem eu nem meu dicionário. Poderia dar-nos um exemplo e incluir a fonte, por favor?



Tens razão, eu corrijo.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Vin Raven said:


> Tens razão, eu corrijo.



Ahh bom.... estava começando a me preocupar, pois como havia dito antes, nunca tinha visto/escutado _pinchar_ em português. Mas, como não domino o português europeu, não me surpreenderia mais se em Portugal tal palavra existisse....


----------



## Vin Raven

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Ahh bom.... estava começando a me preocupar, pois como havia dito antes, nunca tinha visto/escutado _pinchar_ em português. Mas, como não domino o português europeu, não me surpreenderia mais se em Portugal tal palavra existisse....



Bem, _pinchar _quer dizer _beliscar _em porglish, característico do sudeste de Massachusetts, mas isso já é outro assunto.


----------



## nusa

Gil Rodriguez said:


> Cual significado???


 

Ola!
Que en Arguentina y otros paises "pinchar" signifique:Tener relaciones sexuales. 

Bom Natal!


----------



## Tayker

Janta en español siginifica cena.
Llanta en portugués sería pneu.
En Argentina usamos llanta para referirnos a la parte metálica interior del neumático y, coloquialmente, al neumático en sí.
En el caso del neumático, pinchar en español sería furar en portugués. Tambien usamos pinchar en todos los sentidos que describieron mas arriba (sí, también tener relaciones sexuales, aunque en un sentido coloquial, ou gíria em português).
Saludos.


----------



## Paraguayan

tiago16 said:


> Em espanhol fala-se "Se me ponchó la goma/llanta". Como diz-se em português? O pneu esteve furado?????


 
acho que você disse: estourou o pneu...


----------



## PoçoDeIgnorância

Eu creio que "_*llanta*_" (esp) pode ser traduzida como "_*jante*_" em português. Designa a parte central das rodas dos carros que se prende à ponta dos eixos. 

É uma palavra que encontra-se em desuso, ao menos aqui no Brasil. Nas revistas especializadas e nos próprios manuais dos automóveis encontramos a palavra "_*roda*_" ou "_*aro*_" para designar esta peça.

A única pessoa que conheço que ainda usa a palavra "_*jante*_" é meu pai (71 anos). Ele acredita que a origem dela seja o francês, alguém poderia confirmar esta suposição?


----------



## Alentugano

PoçoDeIgnorância said:


> Eu creio que "_*llanta*_" (esp) pode ser traduzida como "_*jante*_" em português. Designa a parte central das rodas dos carros que se prende à ponta dos eixos.
> 
> É uma palavra que encontra-se em desuso, ao menos aqui no Brasil. Nas revistas especializadas e nos próprios manuais dos automóveis encontramos a palavra "_*roda*_" ou "_*aro*_" para designar esta peça.
> 
> A única pessoa que conheço que ainda usa a palavra "_*jante*_" é meu pai (71 anos). Ele acredita que a origem dela seja o francês, alguém poderia confirmar esta suposição?



Em Portugal utiliza-se muito esta palavra. O dicionário _Priberam_ confirma a suposição de seu pai, a palavra veio da França.


----------



## gardelon

se me ponchó la goma me suena a mejicano, en Argentina sería: se me pinchó la goma o el neumático, saludos


----------

